# Wago WebVisu mit Passwortabfrage



## john321os (31 Juli 2012)

Moin alle zusammen,

ich hab eine Wago 750-880 Steuerung seid kurzem am laufen. 
Möchte jetzt die WebVisu mit Passwortabfrage absichern, zugriff nur für bestimmte Personen.

Laut Hilfe und google habe ich bisher nichts gefunden.

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (1 August 2012)

Du kannst bei jedem(?) Objekt in der Visu die Zugriffsrechte festlegen...!
Der eigentliche level wird in der Systemvariablen CurrentUserLevel angezeigt und
kann dort auch beeinflußt werden!
Die Eingabe des password kann über den Systemdialog INTERN CHANGEUSERLEVEL
erfolgen!

Einfach in der Hilfe mal currentpassword eingeben und dann ganz unten schauen..!

VG
Thomas


----------



## john321os (2 August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, habe das genauso gelöst. Der Wago Support konnte mir da weiter helfen.


----------



## Step7Neuling (15 August 2014)

Ich habe das heute alles so gemacht...
Habe einen Button für " ChangeUserLevel " hinzugefügt.
Habe meine VISU angepasst...

Habe " Passwörter für Arbeitsgruppe " bearbeitet...und Passwörter in den versch. Stufen angepasst..
Aber wenn ich dann über die WebVisu Online gehe...und will dann ein Passwort eingeben, kommt immer " The Passwort is not correct "

Was mache ich falsch ?

Ich danke euch.


----------



## egro (16 August 2014)

Beispielprogramm von Wago


----------



## Teraben (22 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Möchte auch eine Passwortabfrage erstellen. Habe mir das webserver_login.zip geladen. Habe das Programm auf meine 750-881 geladen und die XML auf die Steuerung geschoben. Leider springt mir die Visu nach Passworteingabe und "Login" klick nicht auf die ADMIN Seite. Habt ihr ne Idee? Braucht ihr mehr Infos?  Danke euch! Ihr seit super!


----------



## world-e (21 Dezember 2020)

Hi, ist zwar schon älter das Thema, aber ich möchte auch gerne gewisse Bereiche der WebVisu mit einem Passwort sichern. Das oben verlinkte Programm und die Doku habe ich mir angeschaut, aber so ganz habe ich es noch nicht verstehen, wie ich das ganze in das Programm einbinden kann. 
Wie kann ich einstellen, dass nach der Passworteingabe zu einer bestimmten Visu gesprungen wird? Oder hat jemand ein weiteres Beispiel dazu?
Vielen Dank


----------

